# Oliver and his new cat cave



## Medran

Hi guys,

This post also doubles as a review but has super cute photos of Oliver in his new deluxe cat cave 

Product Review: A pawsome cat cave by jerry's | Katzenworld

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## ALR

Oliver looks very cute. I've heard a few bad things about this type of cat cave but yours might be different: Amazon.co.uk: Customer Reviews: Design Cat Bed/Cat Cave/Cat House Jerry (white) Model 2014 Including Soft Plush Cushion

I'm also looking for a cat cave but from what I understand this product can tip on the side and trap the cat in. Can you check if it has any holes on the back or sides for oxygen? If not, I'd probably drill some in just to be on the safe side. But I do agree it looks good.


----------



## ALR

Oh ignore my post. I'm reading your review and it has air holes I'm guessing this is the real thing and not imitations that have proven unsafe. That's good to know.


----------



## PetloverJo

ALR said:


> Oliver looks very cute. I've heard a few bad things about this type of cat cave but yours might be different: Amazon.co.uk: Customer Reviews: Design Cat Bed/Cat Cave/Cat House Jerry (white) Model 2014 Including Soft Plush Cushion
> 
> I'm also looking for a cat cave but from what I understand this product can tip on the side and trap the cat in. Can you check if it has any holes on the back or sides for oxygen? If not, I'd probably drill some in just to be on the safe side. But I do agree it looks good.


It says it has 4 air holes on the bottom.


----------



## PetloverJo

Oliver and the cat cave are lovely, but when I saw the price   :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## Medran

PetloverJo said:


> Oliver and the cat cave are lovely, but when I saw the price   :yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


Yeah this one is a bit on the upper end of the price scale! Got to say but thing is that it his very good quality and is made in continental Europe rather than China etc!


----------



## Medran

ALR said:


> Oh ignore my post. I'm reading your review and it has air holes I'm guessing this is the real thing and not imitations that have proven unsafe. That's good to know.


Yep it is the real deal not a cheap alternative. I have also heard of quite bad stories for the cheaper ones trapping cats. 

I can gladly confirm after using it for a month it has never fallen over!  And of course there are the air holes just in case.


----------

